# solar insolation



## عصام نورالدين (21 يناير 2008)

أقدم هذه الخريطة والجدول للتعرف على كمية الاشعاع الشمسي في دول العالم .

أرجو أن تكون ذات فائدة..............


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 يناير 2008)

شكرا أخ عصام .......


----------



## عصام نورالدين (21 يناير 2008)

هكذا نتأكد ان بلادنا غنية بالإشعاع الشمسي الساقط عليها ....
أليست نعمة ؟؟؟؟
فلنغتنمها قبل أن تسقط السماء كسفاً ....


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 يناير 2008)

الأخ عصام نورالدين.

تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله خير جزاء ونفع بك .

ما شاء الله حضور دائم وزاغر بالعطاء .

ان شاء الله تكون ذخرا لنا .

تقبل شكري وامتناني على مبادراتك الرائعة .

وبالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## زرماني (28 يناير 2008)

*مساعدة في مستوى الاشعاع الشمسي*

السلام عليكم 
اخي عصام نورالدين مند شهور وانا ابحث عن متوسط الاشعاع الشمسي لمناطق مختلفة من الجزائر وبالضبط المتوسط السنوي وهدا لاكمل برنامجي الدي يعتمد على متوسط الاشعاع والدي يعطي في الاخير كل ماتحتاجه من عدد الخلايا الشمسية حسب نوعهااو زاوية الميلان اوحتى سعة البطاريات 
فارجو من اخي مساعدتي في هدا
بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم


----------



## المذود (7 مارس 2008)

عزيزي عصام شكرا لك وللمنتدى على هذه المعلومات المفيدة 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عصام نورالدين (16 أبريل 2008)

أخي زرماني 
أعتذر عن التأخير 

إليك هذه المعلومات ربما تفيدك ، كما أن المخطط الموجود سابقاً يمكن أن تستفيد منه ، ولا تحرمنا من البرنامج بعد إصداره وتحقيقه .

يدرك العاملون في مجال الطاقة أن الأراضي العربية من أغنى مناطق العالم بالطاقة الشمسية ويتبين ذلك بالمقارنة مع بعض دول العالم الأخرى ولو أخذنا متوسط ما يصل الأرض العربية من طاقة شمسية وهو 5 كيلو واط – ساعة / متر مربع / اليوم و افترضنا أن الخلايا الشمسية بمعامل تحويل ( المردود ) 5 % ، وقمنا بوضع هذه الخلايا الشمسية على مساحة 16000 كيلو متر مربع أصبح بإمكاننا توليد طاقة كهربائية تساوي 10 4 × 400 ميجا واط – ساعة في اليوم .
منقول ......


----------



## abdallan60 (25 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله بك اخى
وجزاك عنا الف خير


----------



## احمد مضر (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للاخ عصام نور الدين


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بك يا أخي أحمد مضر


----------



## kana (3 مارس 2009)

شكر وبارك الله فيك على الجهود المبدول


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 مارس 2009)

شكراً على مرورك أخي kana


----------

